

Working on the Railroad - bootload
http://www.slate.com/id/2286734/

======
bootload
_"... In 2010, with the U.S. economy still wounded and U.S. consumers still
wary, cash-rich investors often looked west: All the big returns were in
Singapore or Hong Kong or Silicon Valley, they said, so they put their money
into hot social-media start-ups and emerging economies. ..."_

Buffet buys into (relatively) 'fuel efficient' bulk transport system, trains.
Is the sudden increase in startup funding explained here?

